# mbuna id



## rED O (Mar 1, 2008)

i got theses two guys a while ago , Iam not sure what type of mbuna they are but i like them. the picture makes them look linda blue but they are more grey with almost purple lines. here are some photos.any ideas?


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

How big r they? The first ones body looks like my Ps. Saulosi and the second one looks like M. Estherae.


----------



## rED O (Mar 1, 2008)

jhunbj said:


> How big r they? The first ones body looks like my Ps. Saulosi and the second one looks like M. Estherae.


i know what some are but its hard to get a picture of one mbuna in the tank. iam looking for a id of the blusish grey with strips.


----------



## rED O (Mar 1, 2008)

and for sure its not a Ps. Saulosi , its not relly blue its more grey, and its 5 inchs.
heres of video of the tank, at the very begging of the video (first second)hes in it and on 38 seconds the bigger one is there


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Now that I looked at some of my Ps. Saulosi picture... ur right, theres to many vertical stripes on that fish. :lol:

Here's a pic. of my Saulosi when not in the fighting mood(also grayish): 










In the fighting mood: :lol:










By the way, I really like the look of ur Elongatus Chewere. :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Metriaclima zebra "sp."


----------



## rED O (Mar 1, 2008)

i found my match Pseudotropheus elongatus 
http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/fish/slender-mbuna.jpg


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

rED O said:


> i found my match Pseudotropheus elongatus
> http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/fish/slender-mbuna.jpg


Elongatus is just a little more slender bodied than that, but that's close.

First one (the blue one) is a Pseudotropheus Saulosi male http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1 and the other one is a Metriaclima Estherae http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1729


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Here's a picture of my Ps. Saulosi and Ps. Elongatus..... u decide:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

jhunbj said:


> By the way, I really like the look of ur Elongatus Chewere. :thumb:


 That is not an enlongatus chewere. A male Psuedotropheus sp. enlongatus "chewere" does not have blue vertical stripes that extend the entire vertical portion of the body, they are more of a diamond shape along the approximate center of the torso. That fish was one of the Ps. sp. enlongatus yellow tail varieties of which there are several quite similar looking ones. It was however quite nice looking :thumb:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

As for the original question about what the fish is......my best guess is socolofi x enlongatus hybrid.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

etcbrown said:


> That is not an enlongatus chewere. A male Psuedotropheus sp. enlongatus "chewere" does not have blue vertical stripes that extend the entire vertical portion of the body, they are more of a diamond shape along the approximate center of the torso. That fish was one of the Ps. sp. enlongatus yellow tail varieties of which there are several quite similar looking ones. It was however quite nice looking :thumb:


Oops... my bad. :lol:


----------

